# New to Trapping!!!



## outdoorsman816 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok. Heres the deal. I just started predator hunting a few weeks ago, but I realized that I have to drive about 45 min. to an hour to go hunting and then it hit me. Why not set up a small trap line in the local woods only minutes from my house. I know there are red fox and **** in the area, so I was wondering what size trap to use. I bought a Oneida Victor #3 softcatch last year, just to tinker around with, and I know how the trap works. I was thinking like a 5-10 trap line, maybe smaller if you guys suggest. The woods are about 10-12 acres and no one else traps there, I'm sure of that. There is a creek that runs through it and there is a small acsess road through it as well. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated. By the way will that #3 work or do I need all new traps. No coyotes in area.

Thanks Outdoorsman816


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome! :beer: Always great to see another trapper joining the ranks!

A #3 would be awfully big for '**** & fox, personally I'd use #1.5 coilsprings. Fox don't fight a trap anywhere near like a coyote.

Smitty

PS- Make it a point to join your State Trapping Association, and the National Trapping Association (NTA) if you have any change left 

They will help fight to keep your rights to enjoy the outdoors as did the founders of this country.


----------



## outdoorsman816 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Smitty. Do you know of a good place to buy traps online? I found a site and the traps you suggested are on there. Is this a good price? $52.99 for 6 Oneida Victor #1.5. Here is the link.

http://www.rpoutdoors.com/viccoilsprin.html

Thanks Outdoorsman816


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Sent you a PM.

Smitty


----------



## outdoorsman816 (Feb 15, 2007)

Just responded to yours.

Outdoorsman816


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

welcome man. Smitty covered the size issue. look back at all the topics about trappings ***** and foxes, it could really help. if you have questions ask and someone will answer. 
GOOD LUCK.


----------

